# More fuzzy pics! I love 'em!



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I can't stop taking pictures of these kids! I love them so much! 

Here's one of the sisters, and her 'one balled' :roll: brother.









Here's a picture of just the girl from that photo. She's my favorite, nice, short short super short fuzz!

















And here's the other fuzzy sister.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

You already know they're my "naughty" favourite  
They are extraordinarily cute!
I always love pics of these guys.
xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They're so cute. I have the same shelves in my kitchen!


----------



## Amelia66 (Jun 12, 2010)

second picture is so cute <3


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Haha, Jack, these are the best shelves -EVER-. :lol: 
I had them in my room, and my brother had them in his. Now they're all in his room, and his room (since he's moved in with my mom) has been converted to the 'official animal room'.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

They are simply adorable- I'm in love!!  :mrgreen:


----------

